

Black Hat DC 09 Marlinspike Interview (SSLstrip) - timf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvp0oPluuLE

======
timf
He says at the end that the tool can be downloaded at his site but I don't see
it there yet:

<http://thoughtcrime.org/software.html>

------
timf
cf. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=487028>

